# 87 z31 boost question



## slow300zx (Oct 24, 2010)

how much can the t 3 put out safely and not get hot its all stock nd is there a way to turn the boost up ?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sure, buy a manual boost controller and crank her up to a bazillion pounds of boost. She'll handle her no problem.

Wow... but no. First, do some research. Unless you have a rebuilt or new T3 turbo, I wouldn't really worry about "cranking up the boost". Z31s didn't come with an intercooler, blow-off valve, or any other sort of turbo monitoring and control. If you don't want to destroy your bottom-end, do some preventative maintenance before you go "ape-shit" on it. Buy an intercooler, blow-off valve, oil pressure gauge (for the turbo), coolant temperature gauge (for the turbo), and find a way to safely increase your fuel (i.e. bigger injectors, larger volume fuel pump). There is a reason Nissan limited the turbo to low boost.


----------

